# New cut & color!



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK so I told my stylist that I wanted some pinks and purples and that I dont care about the rest!

Thats how it all turned out!
































Its a weird combination of neon pink, goldfish orange, black and withe blonde!!!! I'm sooo in love with it!

Thank God I bought Acid Orange pigment intuitively!!!

Do you think I need a little tan right now?

What else do you think of it?


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks great...I love the bangs...I cant pull off bangs.


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought I couldnt either but now I'min love wtih them! THX xtina! :x


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 13, 2005)

I love it. Do you find the red, and orange fade fast?


----------



## Shawna (Jul 13, 2005)

That is so hot!  I love the bangs especially.  Just think how punk rock you are going to look with all the Rebel Rock stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am really missing my red hair now.  Blonde is getting boring.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2005)

oh WOOOOW VV! it looks really nice!!!! u r gonna ROCK IT when rebel rock comes out!!!


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

@ Hikaru-chan: It didnt fade that much on my hair bacause I pamper my hair with TIGIs Catwalk Fashionsta  Shampoo and Conditioner! And I'm not frickin lying to you when I tell you that I didnt lost that much color like I did before when I used regular shampoo!
My sytlist also told me to rinse out the conditioner asap after you put it into your hair because the conditioner macerates the reddish colour particles in your hair faster than the other ones!

I had such a fun time in the salon today! For the first two hours (the whole procedure took me 5 !!!!! hours) there was no electricity which means no aircondition, no warm water, no blowdryres and no straighteners! Right after the power was back on the French receptionist put on some French funk music and barely danced through the whole salon!
Thank God the power came back, I was scared to walk all across the most famous shopping street with tons of clingfilm in my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was astonished that the black turned blonde that easily! My poor hair, please dont fall off!


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh well and thx girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 13, 2005)

rock on!! thats is so awesome!!! i want to live in europe!!! its so hard to get away with stuff like that in small towns.  i get called sharon osbourne all the time when i do my hair crazy!! people here just dont get it!!! the color is so awesome!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 14, 2005)

I love it! all those colors are so pretty!!

 Quote:

  That is so hot! I love the bangs especially. Just think how punk rock you are going to look with all the Rebel Rock stuff  I am really missing my red hair now. Blonde is getting boring.  
 
SAME HERE..I had red streaks through my hair and I loved it..I wanna go ALL pink now lol!


----------



## mrskloo (Jul 14, 2005)

Oooh, very pretty! The coloring is gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're lookin good hun.


----------



## user2 (Jul 14, 2005)

THX soooooo much! 
I have not that much red in my hair! Its nearly neon pink, pink, purple and orange!
Today, for my photo appointment with the stylist, I'm gonna wear Coppering e/s and Acid Orange piggie! Lets hope it looks great!

@ Eye<3Color: Its not that easy in a capital either! In my year book everyone wrote that my hair rocks! But when I go out on the street, they look at me like I had lepra or so! But I have fun when I see their facial expressions!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 14, 2005)

That looks awsome!!!greta hair,I love it!!!!!

do you have some pics from your photo appointment ?I'm so curious


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 14, 2005)

whats the photo appt for? thats sound pretty fun!! i would love to see the pics!!!


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 14, 2005)

That is just the BEST hair!  You ROCK!


----------



## user2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Its just for his portfolio! He's still in training and wants to show his co-workers and friends his amazing job!

THANKS SOOOOO MUCH GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------

